# Advice on a hobby wood turning Lathe



## martkt10 (29 Apr 2017)

Hello All

This is my first post on this forum  

I am interested in buying a hobby lathe to turn cups and small bowls 

I only have a small budget and have looked through this website for reviews,Axminster seem to be the ones to go for
I am looking at the Axminster AH-1218VS but they are on back order 
Is there anything in a similar price range ?

Many thanks for any advice

Mart


----------



## Glynne (29 Apr 2017)

Have a look at the For Sale section
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/fs-axminster-at1416-vs-lathe-chuck-camvac-more-t105065.html
A bit more than you were looking at but I have one and it's a brilliant lathe.


----------



## martkt10 (29 Apr 2017)

Glynne":2ues16k5 said:


> Have a look at the For Sale section
> https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/fs-axminster-at1416-vs-lathe-chuck-camvac-more-t105065.html
> A bit more than you were looking at but I have one and it's a brilliant lathe.




Thank you, But i think thats a little out of my price range to start with

But thank you


----------



## stewart (1 May 2017)

Hi Mart
Good luck with your search for a lathe. Have you used one before? I only ask because I have experience of the lathe you're interested in - if the turning bug gets you, you will probably want something bigger than this after a short while, unless you're really only going to stick to small bowls and cups.
I started on a second hand Record CL2 lathe - not variable speed (I later upgraded to this and it was fantastic). This is a sturdier lathe than the Axminster one (in fact, I still have my old CL2, with a stand, a variable speed set up and a chuck....for not much more than the lathe you're looking at, if you're interested!)
The set up costs are more than just the lathe as well - sharpening, tooling for the lathe, turning tools.
Other good advice I've seen here is to go to a local club - I'm sure there's one in Surrey - members there might well have lathes for sale.
Happy hunting!


----------



## martkt10 (5 May 2017)

stewart":22mnmog2 said:


> Hi Mart
> Good luck with your search for a lathe. Have you used one before? I only ask because I have experience of the lathe you're interested in - if the turning bug gets you, you will probably want something bigger than this after a short while, unless you're really only going to stick to small bowls and cups.
> I started on a second hand Record CL2 lathe - not variable speed (I later upgraded to this and it was fantastic). This is a sturdier lathe than the Axminster one (in fact, I still have my old CL2, with a stand, a variable speed set up and a chuck....for not much more than the lathe you're looking at, if you're interested!)
> The set up costs are more than just the lathe as well - sharpening, tooling for the lathe, turning tools.
> ...




Unfortunately I have very little space ( 6ft shed) so it will have to be a small lathe, can't make my mind up on which hobby lathe with variable speed, but i have done some research into where they come from, they all seem to come from one chinese manufacture in China no less!!  
It will probably be a charnwood w824, if it will fit in the space i have and i am going to use carbide tools, just can't make my mind up to either use Glen teagle or Robert Sorby because i
can re face them on a diamond sharpening card (no space for a bench grinder). As for a club the nearest seems to be Cheam Turners , But i plan to go on a one day course to The Black Dog Workshop in Alton Hampshire with Martin Saban--Smith.


----------



## LancsRick (5 May 2017)

Why not get old English second hand? I've got a coronet major, great little lathe.


----------



## RogerP (5 May 2017)

LancsRick":3hfab7dg said:


> Why not get old English second hand? I've got a coronet major, great little lathe.


I agree. If you really only want a small lathe one of the best was the Record Power RML 300. Made in England of cast iron, swivel head, very compact, quiet induction motor. It only has three speeds but I had one for years and never needed more. You can get a good one for about a hundred and twenty quid. Check eBay.


----------



## stewart (6 May 2017)

Good luck with your search - and I hope your session at Black Dog Workshop goes well.


----------



## graduate_owner (7 May 2017)

I have mentioned this before, but worth saying again. Axminster hobby range are described as being suitable for about 100 hours of use annually with few, if any, periods of continuous use. This is about 2 hours per week, so might be fine for 
say a band saw or drill press but not a great deal for something like a lathe. 
So I would go down the second hand route ( all mine are second hand) and that trade rated Axminster might be a nice find if you can stretch to it. The trade range look to be a big step up in recommended use, and therefore in build quality.
Also if you buy new and want to upgrade then you are guaranteed to lose money, whereas you could realistically sell on a second hand machine for close to what you paid for it.

Just thought I would add my 2p worth.

K


----------



## martkt10 (11 May 2017)

graduate_owner":11qsqh32 said:


> I have mentioned this before, but worth saying again. Axminster hobby range are described as being suitable for about 100 hours of use annually with few, if any, periods of continuous use. This is about 2 hours per week, so might be fine for
> say a band saw or drill press but not a great deal for something like a lathe.
> So I would go down the second hand route ( all mine are second hand) and that trade rated Axminster might be a nice find if you can stretch to it. The trade range look to be a big step up in recommended use, and therefore in build quality.
> Also if you buy new and want to upgrade then you are guaranteed to lose money, whereas you could realistically sell on a second hand machine for close to what you paid for it.
> ...



Well i now have a shiny new Lathe a Nova Comet II, just have to find some wood to turn!


----------



## stewart (11 May 2017)

Great - have fun!


----------



## buzzby (16 May 2017)

As you dont already have a lathe i would try and buy anything you can second hand. I had an older version of what you are looking for and it served me well for a number of years, i think i beat it to within an inch of its life.

Assuming you like turning you will quickly want better everything so saving yourself the VAT on a second hand lathe might help. You will quickly want more tools and chucks to play with.


----------



## graduate_owner (24 May 2017)

Well Markt, I just read your latest post and so I did an online search for the Nova. I have to say that looks like a very nice machine with a sensible price tag. With a bed extension available and 12" swing, this should last you many years.
I hope you enjoy your new hobby, and don't forget you need decent quality turning tools plus a means of keeping them sharp, or you will turn (!!) the enjoyment into frustration.

K


----------

